# Aguas de Proceso



## llomiel

Mi pregunta va más encaminada, aparte de una correcta traducción, si podéis decirme si en esta frase: "Línea de tratamiento de las aguas de proceso" (Se refiere a una planta depuradora que trata unas aguas, las que denomina aguas de proceso), pues si puedo decirlo todo junto sin utilizar la preposición "of": PROCESS WATERS TREATMENT LINE
Y se el vocabulario empleado es el correcto, gracias


----------



## Viretbonus

Hola Llomiel,

Normalmente una planta química o, incluso, una de tratamiento de aguas residuales es algo grande y complejo. Una "línea" es una serie de unidades que trabajan normalmente en serie (p.e. decantador, espesador de fangos y filtro-prensa). Una planta puede constar de muchas líneas, iguales o diferentes.

Una planta química que utiliza aguas en su proceso es habitual que incluya una línea de depuración de los efluentes de éstas, antes de su vertido.

Ahora no recuerdo haber leído "line" utilizado en este sentido en la literatura técnica en inglés. En cualquier caso, pienso que siempre puedes decir: PROCESS WATER TREATMENT UNIT/S (o FACILITY)".

Un saludo y me gustaría haberte podido ayudar


----------



## llomiel

Thanks a lot, of course I appreciate your kind and quick answer-help


----------



## 0scar

_process water treatment *system*_ es lo que más aparece en Google


----------



## llomiel

y perdona otra pregunta, como se te ve puesto en el tema, observa esta frase: "
instalación de un reactor secuencial (SBR) basado en el tratamiento biológico por fangos activados a baja carga".... Dudo lo de la palabra carga, estaría bien la frase así?: "Installation of a sequential reactor based on biological treatment by sludge activated at low charge"


----------



## llomiel

Do not bother thanks anyway I found the answer: 
"The installation of a sequential reactor based on the biological treatment by low-load activated sludge" That's the appropiate translation


----------



## MHCKA

Ilomiel y los demás:

Hola soy Ingeniero Ambiental, intentaré ayudarte.

Abundando en la explicación de Viretbonus, en la industria hay quienes se refieren a *líneas de proceso* cuando hablan de un montaje de equipos y personas que están directamente relacionados con la elaboración del producto que se fabrica, de ahí que muchas veces midan su capacidad de producción en líneas, cada línea hace lo mismo.

Por otro lado he escuchado menos otro sentido de *línea de producción* que se refiere a los subprocesos involucrados en la elaboración del producto final, incluso no me parece tan correcto, pero lo he oído.

En este caso, quizás tu texto establezca que dentro de una planta, una línea más de producción sea la que se refiere al tratamiento de las aguas considerando que esten recuperando materiales para volverlos a incorporar al proceso productivo, siendo entonces el tratamiento del agua una línea de producción en el segundo sentido de la frase. Aunque suena raro, quizás este mal desde el original.

Me parece que la mejor traducción al inglés es *industrial water treatment system*, para diferenciarlo del tratamiento que le den al agua de servicios (la que proviene de escusados, regaderas, comedores, etc...) dentro de la propia fábrica.

Por otro lado, aunque debiste haber abierto otra discusión...

*SBR* es el acrónimo de *Sequencing Batch Reactor* que se traduce como *reactor secuencial por lotes*.

No sé a que se refiere el texto con baja carga... 
¿de lodos?
¿de microorganismos?
¿de agua a tratar?

Creo que el texto original tiene un error o el contexto es insuficiente para traducir adecuadamente el término.

Saludos.


----------



## llomiel

El texto se refiere a una baja carga de lodos, al principio no lo entendí porque me parecía que se refería a una carga distinta; el texto dice así: "Hemos elegido la instalación de un reactor biológico basado en un tratamiento de lodo activado a baja carga"... Creo que la traducción sería así: "We chose the installation of a Biological Reactor based on the biological treatment by low-load activated sludge"


----------



## llomiel

MHCKA said:


> Ilomiel y los demás:
> 
> Hola soy Ingeniero Ambiental, intentaré ayudarte.
> 
> Abundando en la explicación de Viretbonus, en la industria hay quienes se refieren a *líneas de proceso* cuando hablan de un montaje de equipos y personas que están directamente relacionados con la elaboración del producto que se fabrica, de ahí que muchas veces midan su capacidad de producción en líneas, cada línea hace lo mismo.
> 
> Por otro lado he escuchado menos otro sentido de *línea de producción* que se refiere a los subprocesos involucrados en la elaboración del producto final, incluso no me parece tan correcto, pero lo he oído.
> 
> En este caso, quizás tu texto establezca que dentro de una planta, una línea más de producción sea la que se refiere al tratamiento de las aguas considerando que esten recuperando materiales para volverlos a incorporar al proceso productivo, siendo entonces el tratamiento del agua una línea de producción en el segundo sentido de la frase. Aunque suena raro, quizás este mal desde el original.
> 
> Me parece que la mejor traducción al inglés es *industrial water treatment system*, para diferenciarlo del tratamiento que le den al agua de servicios (la que proviene de escusados, regaderas, comedores, etc...) dentro de la propia fábrica.
> 
> Por otro lado, aunque debiste haber abierto otra discusión...
> 
> *SBR* es el acrónimo de *Sequencing Batch Reactor* que se traduce como *reactor secuencial por lotes*.
> 
> No sé a que se refiere el texto con baja carga...
> ¿de lodos?
> ¿de microorganismos?
> ¿de agua a tratar?
> 
> Creo que el texto original tiene un error o el contexto es insuficiente para traducir adecuadamente el término.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Hola, antes de nada gracias por tu post que lo considero realmente interesante, era para enseñarte lo que he encontrado en la famosa "Widipedia" referido a la ya famosa palabra "LÍNEA": 

*Production line*​ 
*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

_Production line is a set of sequential operations established in a factory whereby materials are put through a refining process to produce an end-product that is suitable for onward consumption; or components are assembled to make a finished article (...) With increasing use of steam power, and increasing use of machinery to supplant the use of people, the integrated use of techniques in production lines spurred the industrial revolutions of Europe and the United States. It wasn't until the implementation and mass production techniques that the US was able to pass the output/capita of the rest of the world._

Como podemos ver el término LINE suele ir, al igual que en español ligado a producción, por lo que expresiones del tipo: PRODUCTION LINE, PROCESS WATER TREATMENT LINE, SLUDGE PRODUCTION LINE, ETC creo que serían correctas, qué piensas? Gracias por tu atención


----------



## MHCKA

Ilomiel:

1) Referente a la segunda frase (SBR, lodos, etc.) te invito a que abras otra discusión y entonces participaré en ella, recuerda que hay reglas en el foro y esto nos dá una base para trabajar todos y aprender todos. 

2) Referente a la aplicación de *product line*:

No discuto el concepto de *línea de producción*, que si revisas es semejante a lo que yo te expliqué en el post #7. Lo que discuto es el contexto de tu frase, porque como precisamente dice tu definición: _se refieren al producto final o artículo terminado_. Tradicionalmente el tratamiento de agua no se considera como parte de los productos terminados de una empresa en particular; _v.g._ puedes producir automóviles, tu producto final es el auto ensamblado, pintado y funcional... para ello ocupaste operaciones de ensamblado, corte, instalaciones etc... y en todas ellas pudiste haber desechado agua... pero tratar esa agua no es parte de tu proceso productivo porque no estas vendiendo agua. Es parte de las obligaciones de la empresa usar el agua al mínimo, de manera óptima y darle un tratamiento adecuado cuando ya no exista opción de reciclarla... incluso debe ser parte de tus costos; pero no forma parte de una línea de producción, como te digo, bajo el esquema tradicional.

Por todo esto creo que el texto original esta mal, a no ser que el negocio de la empresa sea el tratamiento de agua... y por ello creo que la mejor traducción es:

*industrial water treatment system*

Saludos.


----------



## llomiel

MHCKA said:


> Ilomiel:
> 
> a no ser que el negocio de la empresa sea el tratamiento de agua... y por ello creo que la mejor traducción es:
> 
> *industrial water treatment system*
> 
> Saludos.


 

Claro es que no te lo había especificado, la traducción se refiere a una empresa que vende e instala plantas de tratamiento del agua, no solo potabilizadoras sino para diversas finalidades, y en este caso las que nos ocupan son las que se conocen en españos como EDARi (Estaciones Depuradoras de Aguas Residuales Industriales) y en inglés: iWWTP (Industrial Waste Water Treatment Plant), por eso las distintas "líneas" que dicha planta tienen son parte del producto final que es el agua tratada en sí misma, por eso hay una SLUDGE TREATMENT LINE, ROUGH WATER TREATMENT LINE, DISPOSAL TREATMENT LINE... ETC, osea todas ellas son líneas dentro de una planta que origina un producto final, siguiendo tu teoría por eso me atrevía a decir que la palabra "line" utilizada en inglés también la veía correcta. Gracias por tu atención y referente a lo que comentabas al principio tal vez sea un error pero no pretendía abrir ningún hilo nuevo con lo de SBR, me interesaba la palabra "line", gracias de nuevo.


----------



## jokireka

Seguro que llego tarde, pero he trabajado muchos años en el ámbito del tratamiento de aguas y, efectivamente, se emplea el término *treatment line* como *línea de tratamiento* tal y como lo dices.

Degremont, referente en la temática, tiene manuales donde así identifica a diferentes líneas de un mismo sistema de tratamiento único. Otras ingenierías de aguas también lo emplean


----------



## llomiel

Pues muchas gracias por ilustrarnos y dejarnos aún más clara ese tipo de expresiones, ahora cualquiera que consulte este hilo sabrá que expresiones como Treatment Line, o Process Water Treatment Line, son expresiones apropiadas. Gracias de nuevo.


----------

